# Pirate Life IPA



## LiquidGoldBrewery (28/10/16)

Hi all,
Pirate Life from Sth Aus has an IPA that I think is pretty bloody sensational (the blue can not the IIPA in the black can).

I'd like to brew a clone of it, but wanted to ask if you guys could help put together a recipe for me.

Their website says they use Pale Malt, Munich and Crystal, and hop with Centenial, Riwaka, and Simcoe.

I have only used kit cans, hop pellets, and dabbled with some grains and malts so would be looking for that level of recipe. I do have mates who do all grain tho who have offered to help me do a brew woth their gear so suggestions for an all grain recipe would also be much appreciated!!!

Thanks ☺


----------



## BKBrews (28/10/16)

I haven't tried this one yet, but I'm a massive fan of Pirate Life and I can give you some general pointers on how they do things:

1. The hops that they list as 'finishing hops' are generally what they use throughout the entire process. They will use a small amount at first wort and 60min (or start of boil - whatever that is), then the rest will be at 5min, whirlpool/flameout and a generous dry hop.
2. They only list 'crystal' but this will likely be split over a few different kinds. I know that in other beers, they use Carahell, Medium Crystal and Carafa Special III.

Lastly - just contact them. They are a great bunch of guys and really impressive with how they run their business and their willingness to assist loyal customers.


----------



## sp0rk (28/10/16)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/91057-recipe-help-pirate-life-ipa-clone/


----------



## damoninja (28/10/16)

That's my favourite of their beers, most of theirs (this one less so) I find to be a little sweet. Not that I dislike them by any means!


----------



## sp0rk (28/10/16)

damoninja said:


> That's my favourite of their beers, most of theirs (this one less so) I find to be a little sweet. Not that I dislike them by any means!


I find they're all quite well balanced(not the biggest fan of the IIPA, though...), except for the Hopco IPA
That beer has no malt balance, imho


----------



## damoninja (28/10/16)

sp0rk said:


> I find they're all quite well balanced(not the biggest fan of the IIPA, though...), except for the Hopco IPA
> That beer has no malt balance, imho


Only a little sweet, not malt bombs. Mind you, I have _mostly _had them among 14,867 beers at the drinking festivals so it could be the result of a series of unbalanced beers throwing the notion of balanced off balance


----------



## sp0rk (28/10/16)

I must admit, I do like sweet malty beers


----------



## SBOB (28/10/16)

sp0rk said:


> I find they're all quite well balanced(not the biggest fan of the IIPA, though...), except for the Hopco IPA
> That beer has no malt balance, imho


I'll agree with the Hopco being a poor beer
I like the others of theirs I tried, but that Hopco is up there on my 'thats a terrible IPA' list


----------



## damoninja (28/10/16)

SBOB said:


> I'll agree with the Hopco being a poor beer
> I like the others of theirs I tried, but that Hopco is up there on my 'thats a terrible IPA' list


Hopco is a pale not IPA

Balanced or not I liked it


----------

